# Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550

## sometimes

Ciao a tutti...

Ho preso un computer nuovo e mi appresto a installarci su una bella gentoo!!!

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550

4Gb di ram

Mi date qualche consiglio su come settare al meglio il make.conf?

cflags?

Grazie!!!

----------

## Apetrini

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

"native" dovrebbe già esplicitare "msse4.1", ma non sono sicuro che vengano rilevate anche queste piccolezze quindi...

----------

## ciro64

Ho un Q9450 quindi sempre core 'Yorkfield' e le ho impostate così:

```
 $ grep CFLAGS /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

```

Allora... le ho messe bene almeno queste  :Smile: 

----------

## sometimes

quindi... 

-march=native

o

-march=core2

c'è tanta differenza? (credo di no, però...)

----------

## ciro64

Se può interessare, avevo trovato  questo link

Fossi in te seguirei l'esperto  :Smile: 

Peso siano uguali, ma essendo newbie, potrei aver commesso una cattiva interpretazione..

Mal che vada saro io a dover fare un

```
# emerge -e world
```

  :Very Happy: 

Ciao.

----------

## Apetrini

Se vuoi da anche un occhio a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779924-highlight-native+core2.html

----------

## ciro64

Quindi, alla fine, sono io che devo modificare:

```
 LC_ALL=C gcc -Q --help=target  -march=native > march-native

ciro64@c2qyt ~ $ LC_ALL=C gcc -Q --help=target  -march=core2 > march-core2

ciro64@c2qyt ~ $ diff march-native march-core2 

21c21

<   -mcx16                            [enabled]

---

>   -mcx16                            [disabled]

49c49

<   -msahf                            [enabled]

---

>   -msahf                            [disabled]

66c66

<   -mtune=                           core2

---

>   -mtune=                           

ciro64@c2qyt ~ $ 

```

Anche se non ho aperto io la discussione, voglio ringraziare Apetrini per queste preziosissime informazioni.

Chiedo scusa se, per caso, mi sono "intromesso" un po' troppo creando magari confusione  :Rolling Eyes: 

Un Saluto.

----------

